#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 人頭章魚

## Evan

這件事發生於印尼
尼帕村居民妮塔 正在煮章魚時 聽到了嬰兒的哭聲
起初他不以為意 後來聲音越來越大 他就尋著哭聲 來到鍋子 打開鍋子一看 竟然發現 這章魚有人的眼睛 鼻子 耳朵  妮塔嚇了一大跳 這隻章魚 還發出人類的喘氣聲 
人頭章魚是他丈夫從門打外西波拉1艘船購買 它擁有兩個眼睛 耳朵 鼻子和嘴唇 以及突出的胸部 長度約20公分 可能是雌性



圖有點詭異 所以隱藏起來了



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 紅峽青燦

唔
青背怎嚜覺得突是合成的
如果是真的
他煮的時候為什麼沒注意
章魚後來死了嗎?
好可怕喔

----------


## Evan

> 唔
> 青背怎嚜覺得突是合成的
> 如果是真的
> 他煮的時候為什麼沒注意
> 章魚後來死了嗎?
> 好可怕喔


可能是放在袋子裡面直接下鍋煮吧

至於他有沒有死 我不知道

以前台南還有個人面魚傳說 就是吃魚吃到一半魚在說話

----------


## 紅峽青燦

人面魚我聽說過
那個據說是真的
各大報都登頭版
有照片為證
只是
那個照片

膽小者勿看

----------


## Evan

> 人面魚我聽說過
> 那個據說是真的
> 各大報都登頭版
> 有照片為證
> 只是
> 那個照片
> 
> 膽小者勿看


恩呀 有一個太婆的臉 我看了都起雞皮疙瘩了
很恐怖的說

----------


## wingwolf

找到一些相關資料： http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/con.../1490636.shtml

近日，網絡上流傳印尼出現一只“人頭章魚”，還會發出嬰兒般哭聲。

印尼婦女妮塔日前在煮章魚時，隨著溫度上升，鍋中竟出現鳴鳴哭聲，她打開鍋蓋一看，赫然看到一只有著人頭和突出胸部的章魚在求救。

住在蘇西巴東市珀羅克．尼帕村的妮塔，在1月4日煮章魚時，突然聽到嬰兒的哭聲，她原先不以爲意，但哭聲愈來愈響亮，當她尋找聲音來源時，竟發現聲音是來自加熱的鍋子。

她打開鍋蓋後，驚見鍋頭上冒出一個酷似人臉的章魚頭，它一邊掙紮一邊發出類似人類的呼救聲。妮塔說，這只章魚被煮熟了，皮膚脫落，形狀變得怪異，但可以看得出它有兩個眼睛、耳朵、鼻子和嘴唇，以及突出的胸部，很像女子的胸部；她當時嚇了一跳，隨即打消煮章魚的念頭，並馬上通知丈夫赫爾曼。

這些章魚是丈夫從門打外西波拉一艘捕魚船購買而來，章魚的長度約20公分，性別可能是雌性。對此怪異情事，巴東翁哈達大學海事與漁業學專家艾妮．卡瑪耳認爲，這不過是動、植物受到環境影響，導致遺傳發生變異的現象，就如二頭蛇一樣。

相關視頻： http://news.joy.cn/video/2195478.htm

===============================================

看起來像是一個形狀詭異的瘤子~~~

----------

